# Daytime running lights



## Riffxyz (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a 1993 maxima and the daytime running lights are not working. Ihave changed the control module but did not fix the problem. THe wiring diagram that I have is not very hel[pful. it shows a relay for this system but I don't know where it is located. Can anyone help?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

The relay is probably under the hood.

Were they working before?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Are your high beams working?


----------



## Riffxyz (Mar 5, 2010)

Since my last post I was able to locate and change the relay but this has not solved my problem.
I have changed the control module and checked all fuses also made sure all the head lamps are working on both low and high beams.
They were working fine until about two weeks ago.
Any further help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Check your parking brake switch. I know when the brake is up the lights don't go on so maybe the ground is off or something like that??


----------



## Riffxyz (Mar 5, 2010)

The parking brake switch works fine, because when I pullit up the indicator on the dash lights up and goes off when it is released.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Not sure about your car but on mine, there is a fuse in the engine compartment strictly for the DRLs. I know you said you checked the fuses but most people just check the ones under the dash. One more thing you can do is unplug the wiring harness to your lights, turn the car on (but not the lights) and then check for power on the high beam wire - you should have around 5-6V going there if I'm not mistaken. If not, then work your way back to the DRL module and see if you're getting power there, then if not you might have to check the ignition switch and/or harness.


----------



## Riffxyz (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks. Where in the engine compartment would I be able to locate the fise you mentioned.I checked those in the relay centre and they atre all good.
I will try your suggestions and let you know.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Any luck on this yet?


----------



## Riffxyz (Mar 5, 2010)

Haven't had the time to do anything further.
Will post as soon as I get back mto it .
Thanks.


----------

